# PR Finalised in South Africa, I am Stuck in India



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi All,
I have been applied for Permanent Residency Permit in Feb 2015 at VFS durban and came to India for a Holiday. DHA informed me today that they are finalizing the PR application and will be issued in next few days. Problem is now I cannot travel back to South Africa for next 3 months. Now i am worried on how to receive my PR Certificate if it is finalized. I got few questions regarding this .
1. Can my Immigration Layer collect the certificate on behalf of me .
2. How long the VFS will keep the issued PR certificate with them.
3. Is there any chance of DHA cancel the PR issued, if i don't go in person and collect it from VFS.???
4. Can I request VFS to post the certificate from South Africa to India.

Please advise and help me regarding this.

Thanks 
Ravi


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Ravi

Sorry l don't mean to be rude,but how do you know if the outcome is positive😃

Regards 

N


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Nomqhele said:


> Hi Ravi
> 
> Sorry l don't mean to be rude,but how do you know if the outcome is positive😃
> 
> ...


Hi Nomghele,
I am not sure whether the result is positive or negative . Ms Joyce who is responsible for PR department, emailed me that they are finalizing the Permit. I received a similar response for my critical skills visa 2 months back and issued the Permit in a week time.
I want to know the ways to collect the Permanent Residency Certificate from outside the Country.

Regards
Ravi


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,

Well, we all have to be positive about these things and hope that the outcome is positive.

I believe that the outcome should be collected in person from VFS. Am not sure if a proxy can collect i for you. Maybe if you call VFS and fin out more details you may get more information.

Who is this Ms Joyce you mention?

Kind Regards


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,

Please ignore the last reply I gave-in actual fact, you CAN nominate a representative to collect the outcome on your behalf.They will need an authority letter where you authorize the representative to collect on your behalf, their photo ID, the original invoice you received when you applied and applicant signature.

Regards,


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

*Department is in the process of finalizing your application,*

Hi IamT,
Thanks for your reply !!!
Ms Joyce is a DHA officier deals with Permanent Residency Permits.
Her response to my email as follows 
"Kindly note that the Department is in the process of finalizing your application, You will receive notification when it is finalized for the collection of the outcome."

Below is the link with the responsible DHA officers for different Permits . Phindwe is very competent for critical skills permits.
Department of Home Affairs - IMMIGRATION
I have been applied for PR through Immigration practitioner , Authorization Letters for collection and the original invoice of PR application is also with Immigration practitioner.
Please advise , the Immigration practitioner allowed to collect the PR certificate using the authorization letters , photoid, original Invoice without submitting my Passport at VFS center ????. 
The passport is with me here in my country.

Regards


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi All,
My outcome has been dispatched. VFS Tracking site updated my Details.


Adjudicated Application for XXXXXX has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on 03-Feb-2016. and would be ready for collection in 1 working day. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection.

Hope its a positive outcome. 
Problem is now i am in overseas and away from SouthAfrica to collect the outcome


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Ravi

I wish you good luck

By the way,on what section was your PR application on

Regards

N


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Nomqhele said:


> Hi Ravi
> 
> I wish you good luck
> 
> ...


Thanks,
Applied under section 26(a) , five year stay under General work permit.


----------



## Jesse2007 (Jan 12, 2016)

IamT said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please ignore the last reply I gave-in actual fact, you CAN nominate a representative to collect the outcome on your behalf.They will need an authority letter where you authorize the representative to collect on your behalf, their photo ID, the original invoice you received when you applied and applicant signature.
> 
> Regards,


Hi to All,
To collect any outcome, You need to have the original receipt, original passport in person. If you use a reps, then he needs to have your Letter of authorization to take the outcome on your behalf, his identification photo document plus your original passport and original receipt you got on submitting the application. To be at the safe side; he might need certified copies of all the above documents.
Good luck.


----------

